# $300 heat press vs. $1000 heat press



## littlestitious (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm agonizing over which route to take here. I'm trying to decide between the Hix 15x15($1025)/Maxx 15x15($945) or the TransPro 15x15($299). Do I buy the $1000 heat press and have it for life (and feel at peace with the higher price tag) or do I go for the cheaper $300 to start out knowing I might have to upgrade later? I've read enough to know that the Hix and Maxx will absolutely be reliable but I've also heard similar reliability for the TransPro. If the TransPro is reliable, why buy Hix or Maxx (or any other american made for that matter)? What would you recommend? If you recommend the Hix or Maxx route, which of the two should I go for?

Some background: I plan on using HTV for shirts and other various apparel, which would be an expansion of my current business designing jewelry. I've been doing jewelry for 4 years now. Shirts have always been the ultimate goal I've just been afraid to take the plunge. Obviously, I want as many sales as I can get, but since I have not yet launched apparel I'm not yet sure how many shirts I'd be making a day.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I would buy a used, higher-quality press. Check local classifieds or Craigslist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

$1,000.00 heat press always, my only concern is the 1750 watts, ( maxx 15 x 15 ) , that can blow the fuses if you're going to operate that heat press from your house


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

With all due respect to Jennifer, I would purchase a new, warrantied heat press rather than one that is used and unknown. You can start out with a lesser priced machine and as you get busier you might want to add another model. When you are busy it is always great to have a backup for added production.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you have the money to spare, go with the higher priced model. If by doing so it will prevent you from buying other needed equipment/supplies, go low.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah if you have the money go with the higher better quality. I once had a no name press that blew a fuse. I couldn't find that fuse for nothing every fuse I used just keep popping. I connected both wires together and it worked for a while. it finally just quit on me and I went out and got the hotronix fusion brand new. best decision ever.
You make jewelry right do you use cheap items or quality.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Que. With all due respect not everyone can afford a Mercedes. A Ford also does a good job of providing transportation. Did the supplier of the budget priced heat press provide any assistance?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

proworlded said:


> Que. With all due respect not everyone can afford a Mercedes. A Ford also does a good job of providing transportation. Did the supplier of the budget priced heat press provide any assistance?


nope that's why I could never find the right fuse or who's to say it was even the fuse problem. It could of been internal that kept it popping. All I know is that it kept blowing and I needed to fix it asap that's how I found this site searching. it was a 16x24 press. I was scared when I hooked up the wires together and used it that way. I'm also A Professional DJ and have about $80k In rental DJ equipment and the last thing I needed was a fire in my shop caused by a faulty heat press but I did buy it used and the guy was like don't buy new cause this might not be what you want to do. its so many Questions and answers on here about cheap and good presses that can spin your head. I went with the Fusion not cause of the price but cause I like certain feature's it has like changeable platens, swing away, Slide out drawer, can make custom platens & presets.if not for them features I was looking at HPN and You guys but leaning more towards HPN cause they are 20 minutes from me.but you have the deal with the transfers and press.I agree not everyone can afford a highend press. and if a press has A1 support I'm all in for it.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Que. Thanks for the response. Always nice to 'chat'.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you do have to go cheaper then proworlded is right about choosing the right place to purchase from

i'm surprised the maxx is 1750 watts, that may require a 20amp circuit
the transpro is 1200W and my hix swingman15 is about 1250
(the swingman15 is about $300 less than the clam, $750 at proworld)


----------



## littlestitious (Jun 14, 2017)

into the T said:


> if you do have to go cheaper then proworlded is right about choosing the right place to purchase from
> 
> i'm surprised the maxx is 1750 watts, that may require a 20amp circuit
> the transpro is 1200W and my hix swingman15 is about 1250
> (the swingman15 is about $300 less than the clam, $750 at proworld)


Yeah, and I believe the Hix is 1500 watts. I will be working from my home office, the thought of buying a lower end heat press and it melting or starting a fire is the stuff of nightmares for me personally. That's the big reason why I want to stick with American made, I assume the cheaper ones will have problems that could cause damage or danger. I'm not sure if that's a correct assumption to make.

I originally was interested in the swingman 15 but was thrown off by it not having a digital temperature gauge. I've also read that clamshells are easiest for beginners. Would you recommend yours to a beginner like myself?


----------



## mg520 (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought new china press and it lasted 9 months, Yes was under warranty but was a shame to have died. I ended up buying a Used Hix HT 600 and let me tell you, I will never buy a chinese press again.


----------



## mg520 (Sep 2, 2016)

My Hix is 20amp and has a 20 amp plug, I made a extension to covert it to 15amp. The machine it self is only 14.5 Amps so not sure why it has a 20 amp circuit. I have no issues with my press heating up and working on a 15 amp socket. I have nothing else connected to it but the press and it stays on with no problem


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

proworlded said:


> With all due respect to Jennifer, I would purchase a new, warrantied heat press rather than one that is used and unknown. You can start out with a lesser priced machine and as you get busier you might want to add another model. When you are busy it is always great to have a backup for added production.




I guess I'm really cheap haha but my thought process is if the cheaper press's manufacturer provides a warranty of 30 days or less (or none at all!) then it is a risk worth taking with (a used) better brand because in my mind the chance the good brand breaks in 30 days is low. However I would only take the risk if I could get a used press for the same cost as the cheap brand, new. 

Lengthy risk management in my crazy mind ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i use a digital timer off to the side of the machine

i like the swingman, esp for beginners, because it allows you to place tee/design, move it around, without worrying about touching the platen and getting burnt
they do take more room for the swing

our swingman15 has been used with a cutter and/or a printer on the same circuit with no issues


----------



## Jamyn (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the Mighty Maxx 15x15 and I use it at home without issue (knocking on wood). I did, however, call Hotronix and spoke to a tech and he advised a dedicated outlet just to be sure. Whenever I am using my heat press, I turn off my AC and fire up the Maxx; for a few shirts, I sometimes can't be bothered turning off the AC. 

Now, I am a screen printer so I screen print my larger orders, but I had a 108 shirt heat transfer order, back and front, that I tackled on my MM and the electrical circuit and press were non issues during the run. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## horseflesh (Jan 29, 2015)

I echo the advise to see what you can find used. Maybe you find nothing appealing and you can return to the $300 vs $1000 debate. Maybe you get lucky. 

When I was wrestling with this same question I got the same advice here, I was fortunate to find a Swingman 15 for $275 just across town. As it is my first and only heat press I can't compare it to a Chinese special, but I can say that it has done all that I have asked with no hiccups. 

It sure can't hurt to see what's out there.


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

If your business is a hobby, find what you can for cheap and go for it. If you are making a living, time is money. I suggest an auto-release clam shell press that you can safely walk away from if necessary and do other things. It's amazing what I can accomplish while waiting for my 35 second DTG prints to dry. Vinyl is another story. Can't get much done in 10 seconds 
When we started, we bought a used Hix that was an OK workhorse. We bought out a screen print business and got a Stahl's Hotronix swing away (16x20 I think). I hated it. Heavy and slow to move that platen around. It only takes burning the back of your hand once or twice to learn to correctly use a clam shell press 
We now have an STX16 Hotronix auto-release clam shell that has quick release platens and a raised stand to thread garments on rather than using pillows when pressing both front and back. It works GREAT. I sold the swing-away and have the Hix sitting on the floor as a backup.


----------



## JamesHedrix (May 9, 2017)

I was making the same decision back in April and then purchased a USCutter Digital 15-by-15-Inch for under $200. I use it daily and have been satisfied with it. It also comes with a year warranty and the tech support was very helpful with my setup questions


----------



## ecp in vt (Nov 23, 2016)

You also may want to consider what you are going to do with the press over time. For instance, are you going to use it to do any dye sublimation? If so, the press must be able to run at 400+ degrees for extended periods of time.
Many of the cheaper presses will have an upper limit of 400. That means that they will shut down if you try to run that temperature.
I have switched all of my presses(5) to Geo Knight. They state that theirs will run up to 600 degrees. Also my 16 x 20 is rated at 1800 watts but only uses 1500 amps of 110.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

This may or may not help you but here's my two cents worth. I don't know about the other two presses but I bought a Hix 15" x 15" with the tilting platen approx 15 years ago and it's still working perfectly today. I use it for Heat Transfers, HTV and sublimation printing.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheap or expensive they all break down, my last two presses were more expensive, the stahls hotronix has broken down twice and it has cost over £250 each time to fix it (out of warranty) the third time it broke i bought a cheap china press (£90) instead and 18 months later its working fine, i have another as backup, total price £180 for two presses, would I buy stahls again ? nope.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stahls Hotronix Fusion with laser alignment on a rolling stand. THAT you will have for life. Don't go cheap, you will be out in the cold when you need it the most when it fails.


----------



## FluffyDog6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bought my Hix in 1994. Never a problem.

Rushing to meet an order some night, and the $300 press gives out, you may lose more than $700 in reputation (and future business) from that "bargain". (To say nothing of potentially burning your house down.)

Customers are hard to find, and easy to lose. Buy good tools.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

just playing devils advocate here: buy 2 chinese presses... if one fails in the middle of an important job bust out the backup... you can buy a decent amount of heat pressed vinyl with the $300 you saved... i haven touched my 15x15 chinese press in a while since i bought a bunch of used equipment (including at 16x20) from a place going out of business... ill bet it still works just fine in in the year+ that i used it i made my money back 5 fold... heck it paid for itself the first time i used it...


----------

